# Britax Marathon question - harness slot confusion



## Sarahbunny (Jun 13, 2006)

I took the cover off this weekend to wash it - when I went to put it back on, I got totally confused by the harness. When you put it through the holes by the hips (where the actual bottom sits) - why are there two sets of holes on each side?!?

To be maybe clearer - on each side of the crotch buckle, the harness comes through from the seat through the cover to buckle. But where the harness comes through the cover, there are two slots to choose from on both sides. One is right up against the back part of the cover and then there are maybe 7 stiches and another larger slot. But the larger one seems to be more over the thighs than dd's hips. Does that make sense? It's much easier to get the straps through the larger one - I think I would have to remove the buckles to get it through the smaller one.

Anyone willing to run out for me and look at theirs to see which it's supposed to be going through? I can't find anything in the manual or online about two slots. It's driving me insane and I am getting worried. Thanks in advance!


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is a post with pictures on how to re-thread the harness for a Marathon (also works for a Decathlon, and Boulevard)! I didn't make it, but I had the same question and someone pointed me here!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The other slot is for if you want to install with the seatbelt over the cover







It's confusing, and a bit of a PITA, because the smaller holes are the ones for the harness, and it's a pretty tight fit. The hole for the harness is the smaller one, closer to the back of the seat.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

That's funny... I seriously had to look at the date on the post, to see if this was an old thread, because I remember that *exact same question* being asked a couple months ago. Must have been by soygurl. ;-)

Fortunately, I'd seen that thread when I went to put the cover back on my Marathon, so I already knew what the other slot was for!


----------



## Sarahbunny (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone - they really should address this in the manual...or somewhere online or something.

ARGH - now I need to have my husband re-thread it and I am sure I will get an eye roll or twelve.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sarahbunny* 
Thanks everyone - they really should address this in the manual...or somewhere online or something.

ARGH - now I need to have my husband re-thread it and I am sure I will get an eye roll or twelve.

I agree! This and the switching the LATCH clips are the two most common things I see on Britax seats in seat checks.

The slots are confusing, since in order to get the harness straps through the smaller (correct) slot, you have to pull the harness strap out of the top slit in the HUGS, scoot the chest clip up the strap, and then feed them through separately. This was just mentioned a week or so ago--that the manual says not to "disassemble the harness" but it's impossible to get the harness off without doing that, since the HUGS and chestclip don't fit through together!

Sorry, I kinda went off on a tangent


----------

